# Ibanez Catalog 1991 Find!!!



## FYP666 (May 22, 2008)

Hi evvvvverybody! 

I was just fiddling around the magical world of internet, and look what i found. A page from Ibanez 1991 USA-catalog, and these are WIN! 

Ibanez Catalogs


----------



## wes225 (May 22, 2008)

that caty is full of WIN


----------



## IM04 (May 22, 2008)

Holy shit, the green one with maple neck. Oh my god.


----------



## Groff (May 22, 2008)

Wow! I didn't know Ibanez made more than Black, blue, and wine red guitars 



I like the first two reveresed headstock ones on the right! SEXY!


----------



## FYP666 (May 22, 2008)

Yep, reversed headstock and maple fretboard are...






















You know it..!


















































PURE WIN!


----------



## mrp5150 (May 22, 2008)

Most of those graphics are cool, but they all still have terrible specs IMO. Basswood, rosewood, and DiMarzio pickups. Pass.


----------



## Trespass (May 22, 2008)

UCGR14 Paintjob...


----------



## yellowv (May 22, 2008)

Man I used to drool over the pile o' skulls one in that catalog.


----------



## Stitch (May 22, 2008)

I'd kill for the UCGR13 and UCGR6...


----------



## yellowv (May 22, 2008)

Trespass said:


> UCGR14 Paintjob...



Damn the first time i looked I didn't even scroll over and see the other ones. The UCGR14 is called "Angels Depart". It was friggin awesome. Man what happened to Ibanez? They used to be so damn awesome in the early 90's.


----------



## wes225 (May 22, 2008)

UCGR13 = sex.


----------



## Stitch (May 22, 2008)

This is what I miss...







UV's that didn't suck.


----------



## Mr. S (May 22, 2008)

man i wish they'd start doing those again...  their semi custom shop that they had in the early 90's with the addition of 7 strings would be so fucking awesome, pity it'll most likely not happen


----------



## yellowv (May 22, 2008)

Stitch said:


> This is what I miss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me too.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 22, 2008)

Sigh... A PWH with an AANJ still eludes me...


----------



## darren (May 23, 2008)

Ibanez Rules has had catalogs up for quite some time. Nice to see a huge range available from Ibanez!

 Ibanez AFR bass catalog

Some more great oddities from the past:


----------



## Ryan (May 23, 2008)

I have that Ibanez: Untold Story book. It has a crap load of old finishes and cool stuff like that. Maybe I could scan a quick page no?


----------



## ibznorange (May 23, 2008)

yes


----------



## Zepp88 (May 23, 2008)

Damn Ibanez was doing some weird shit in '88


----------



## FortePenance (May 23, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> yes



what he said.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 23, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Damn the first time i looked I didn't even scroll over and see the other ones. The UCGR14 is called "Angels Depart". It was friggin awesome. Man what happened to Ibanez? They used to be so damn awesome in the early 90's.


the pups are paf pro and fred!!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 23, 2008)

Made of Nguyen


----------



## Michael (May 23, 2008)

I love the UCGR8 finish.


----------



## Mr. S (May 23, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I have that Ibanez: Untold Story book. It has a crap load of old finishes and cool stuff like that. Maybe I could scan a quick page no?



is that worth getting man? im somewhat of an ibanez whore myself and love all the old stuff


----------



## 8string (May 23, 2008)

My first "proper" guitar, still have it, since it's one of the best guitars I've ever played. The Ibanez EX360PP.







Alder body, 1pc maple neck with rosewood fretboard. after 16 years this thing really sings and it's still played on a daily basis


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 23, 2008)

I remember having that catalog.


Ibanez Catalogs

& this one too
Ibanez Catalogs

& this one as well
Ibanez Catalogs

& I owned this one, got it from my grandfather for Christmas during my senior year of High School 83/84.

I wish I still owned it due to the memories attached to it.

Ibanez Catalogs


----------



## NemesisTheory (May 23, 2008)

I had the Grim Reaper graphic for about 12 years. It was a stellar guitar. Very well made, sounded awesome in all respects, smooth neck. The only down side was that some of the clearcoats on those were really thin, which caused the edges on the top to wear through. I always wanted to get the Guillotine graphic too. That one was extremely hard to find. Ibanez from 1989 to 1991 just kicked so much ass!


----------



## StevieHimself (May 23, 2008)

Stitch said:


> This is what I miss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAMINA HAMINA HAMINA ED NORTON!!

I wish Ibanez would make the Green Universe a re-issue model


----------



## xet (May 23, 2008)

8string said:


> My first "proper" guitar, still have it, since it's one of the best guitars I've ever played. The Ibanez EX360PP.
> 
> Alder body, 1pc maple neck with rosewood fretboard. after 16 years this thing really sings and it's still played on a daily basis



my first was also an ex360. from 1988 or 89 i think since it had the check mark logo and not the "EX" they branded on the later models. it had that horrible metallic light blue paint job but back then i was so excited about getting my first electric that color was an afterthought. 
years later i sanded the body, painted it flat black, ripped out the single coils and hammered in an EMG into the bridge pup.


----------



## canuck brian (May 23, 2008)

I've always wanted the Grim Reaper one. So bad.

Reading thru that catalog - finally dated my RG770 as a 92. woo!


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 24, 2008)

God, I hate most Ibanezes... but I want a UV7BK green dot sooo bad...


----------



## 8string (May 24, 2008)

xet said:


> my first was also an ex360. from 1988 or 89 i think since it had the check mark logo and not the "EX" they branded on the later models. it had that horrible metallic light blue paint job but back then i was so excited about getting my first electric that color was an afterthought.
> years later i sanded the body, painted it flat black, ripped out the single coils and hammered in an EMG into the bridge pup.



I agree, the paintjob isn't the coolest. but I'm keeping it. sentimental value and all that, afterall it was my first electric. 
It's strange though that the sound changes with the age of it, I couldn't play back then, but my guitar-teacher borrowed it for some recording since he liked the sound of it, so I have something to compare it with. 
Well, either my ears changed or the guitar did. It's either way.
and it weighs a ton compared to my 7321. I didn't know alder was a heavy wood? It's the same weight as my friends rg with mahogany body.


----------



## Toshiro (May 24, 2008)

Bah, I've been going here for catalog scans for years:
Ibanez Rules Catalog Index


----------



## Shawn (May 24, 2008)

I have catalogs 1989 to 2007. I collect them. I really like the 1991 one.


----------



## FYP666 (May 25, 2008)

That green UV with maple fretboard... 

Didn't Ken from Unearth had one of those ya?


----------



## Stitch (May 25, 2008)

He's currently selling it I believe. And it's full of LACS goodness.


----------



## Moonohol (May 26, 2008)

UCGR10... @[email protected]


----------



## Vegetta (May 27, 2008)

Trespass said:


> UCGR14 Paintjob...


 

That is the only one I actually like out of the bunch - I almost traded my 550 for one but they were so high priced i couldnt justify the price (it didnt play or sound any better than my 550)


..still I sometimes wish I had pulled the trigger


----------



## FYP666 (Jun 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> He's currently selling it I believe. And it's full of LACS goodness.



No, i mean that he had one in the 90's, but he sold it, and now days Buz is over one


----------

